# Uh oh im gonna try ditch the full bee suit...



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Pick whatever veil looks good to you. That's a personal choice thing. The most important thing is to have a well running smoker. With cool smoke. 90% of the time I get stung iswhen I'm too lazy or in a hurry to light a smoker.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I use an oval veil that lays flat and I can tuck in under the seat of the truck. It works with a ball cap which I wear all the time so when I need it I just pop it over my head and it sits there pretty good. I rarely tie the strings. My full suit is only used for real hot hives or putting a hive together after a bear hits it...or at night!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Although you've had a bad experience with a jacket and veil combo, I would think one would be a better transition from a full suit than to just using a stand-alone veil. 

I use my stand-alone veils only for very light work and I find the strings-across-my-chest aspect fidgety and uncomfortable. Perhaps for men it would be different. I have a veiled straw hat which is OK if all I am doing is going down to look at the bees. I have worn the shoulder-area only garment-with-an-attached-veil for short periods and I don't like it much, again perhaps because it comes at an awkward point on a female body.

A jacket covers your arms, back, and front and allows you to wear a very light, short sleeved shirt (or frequently, in my case, just a tank top) underneath. Considering how filthy my jackets get, they also save my street clothes, even my farm work clothes, from considerable damage. (I'm OK with less-than-perfect removal of propolis stains in my jacket, but not on my shirts.) The best thing I can say about a full suit is that it covers all your clothes. I solved the pants problem by buying a dozen pairs of tan-colored, bee-work-only jeans, which take the brunt. Because of ticks, I need to change pants often, and at least, put a freshly-laundered pair on every morning.

I have never had bees get up (from the bottom edge) into a jacket, but occasionally I forget to zip the veil closed across the front and the beasts zero in on that vulnerability. But that's my fault, and not the jacket's defect.

I almost never wear a full suit (of any kind) because I find getting in and out of it to be a needless fuss. I just throw on a jacket and I'm good to go. I wear my jackets so constantly that I frequently forget I have one on, until my husband says, "are you going out to the dinner in your bee jacket?" When I was still teaching a lot, and going around to my students' yards, I just wore it while driving here and there, all day long.

A good jacket will have a velcro patch at the top center of the front zip closure to cover over the place where the vertical zipper in the jacket's placket and the two horizontal zippers of the veil adjoin. Works perfectly in my experience, except for the aforementioned operator error when I forget to zip it.

I am glad to hear a mention of how darned hot a ventilated garment can be - I have one, but the days when it's the perfect choice are few and far between. If it's hot. humid and _calm_, "ventilated" garments are torture. I vastly prefer a medium weight, plain twill fabric, all-cotton, if possible.

Nancy


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

aran said:


> OK as the post says, im trying this year to get away from wearing the full ventilated ultrabreeze bee suit. The suit is excellent dont get me wrong however its still too bloody hot in the middle of summer.
> 
> Any advice appreciated
> Aran


there was a thread on beesource years ago about a commercial beek in NY going in the opposite direction you are, he kept the full suit and started removing the clothes under neath the suit, not sure how far he got, but the reports were starting to get very troubling :lpf:


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've not worn a suit in years. Not worn gloves either. I wear jeans and a T-shirt. Most often I don't get any trouble, if I do it's one or two stings from my mishandling. I'm not brave, I simply hate the heat more than the stings. I use veils that tie down, though I remove the string and let it hang. Round or square I've not got a preference. I leave it on the helmet and store it in the bed of my truck on the top of an empty nuc that I store all my gear in. They only last a year ro so for me. The UV breaks down the fabric that cover the point where the mesh and screen join and it starts snagging on my shirt and neck. I don't store it in the truck as I find it starts to make the truck smell like sweat and stale smoke.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Give a mosquito net a try. They cost less than 5$. I use them for most of my beework. Simply do up your top buttom on your long sleeved shirt, stand up the collar and use the mosquito net over a bee helmet, ball cap or any full brimmed(need a somewhat short brim) summer hat. I routinely wear an undershirt, so there is not many vulnerable spots in my upper body.

I also have a fleece jacket with full length zipper for cooler weather. Zip up the collar and stand it up, and pull mosquito net elastic over the collar.

I pull on my bee gloves with gaitors that extend up to the elbow. I get next to zero stings in upper body and a few slight hits through denim jeans. 

If bees are real testy, I use a full veiled jacket to prevent the odd bee from finding their way under the elastic of the mosquito net.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I just last year ditched all but a viel. I very seldom work the bees more then an hour or two at a time. I have not found I am getting stung much more then I some how got stung before. I have not did heavy work like making a bunch of nucs and such. I used to tear my latex gloves and get stung anyway. Most times I am in crocs for shoes. I am not brave and do not like getting stung. I think I average less then 10 stings a year and those are not always when working the hives. I do find myself backing off and standing till things calm down when I have a few bees jump up at me. I am still scared but have not noticed much difference with just a viel. I bought the kind that have a hat and have two rubber band type things that you stick your arms through. Looks kinda like a mexican sombrero. 

I wonder what took me so long, I figure it was cowardice.
I still might put my stuff on if I ever do a teranov split or something cause the last one of those I did, I got four stings.
I am usually wearing shorts also.
Good luck
gww


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I had this one last ten years before the fabric started going and too many smoker ember holes so I bought a new one from ML. Little bit lighter weight fabric, the nice part is the mesh is smaller diameter, easier to see thru.
https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-al...-gear/hats-and-veils/veil-w-cloth-hat-elastic


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

wildbranch2007 said:


> there was a thread on beesource years ago about a commercial beek in NY going in the opposite direction you are, he kept the full suit and started removing the clothes under neath the suit, not sure how far he got, but the reports were starting to get very troubling :lpf:


lol ive actually done just that...just me undies under the suit and its still bloody hot in the peak of summer.
The suit literally ends up soaked and stuck to me with sweat.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

gww said:


> I just last year ditched all but a viel. I very seldom work the bees more then an hour or two at a time. I have not found I am getting stung much more then I some how got stung before. I have not did heavy work like making a bunch of nucs and such. I used to tear my latex gloves and get stung anyway. Most times I am in crocs for shoes. I am not brave and do not like getting stung. I think I average less then 10 stings a year and those are not always when working the hives. I do find myself backing off and standing till things calm down when I have a few bees jump up at me. I am still scared but have not noticed much difference with just a viel. I bought the kind that have a hat and have two rubber band type things that you stick your arms through. Looks kinda like a mexican sombrero.
> 
> I wonder what took me so long, I figure it was cowardice.
> I still might put my stuff on if I ever do a teranov split or something cause the last one of those I did, I got four stings.
> ...


This more or less sums up how i feel. I have to be honest im afraid of the stings. I freaking hate them. Its not even the pain its something more than that...there is real fear for me but the heat makes the summer work unbearable. Im happy to say i get less stings than i used to at the beginning of my hobby beekeeping but still they happen and i dont like it!


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

rwlaw said:


> I had this one last ten years before the fabric started going and too many smoker ember holes so I bought a new one from ML. Little bit lighter weight fabric, the nice part is the mesh is smaller diameter, easier to see thru.
> https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-al...-gear/hats-and-veils/veil-w-cloth-hat-elastic


thanks Rod ill take a look!


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

enjambres said:


> Although you've had a bad experience with a jacket and veil combo, I would think one would be a better transition from a full suit than to just using a stand-alone veil.
> 
> I use my stand-alone veils only for very light work and I find the strings-across-my-chest aspect fidgety and uncomfortable. Perhaps for men it would be different. I have a veiled straw hat which is OK if all I am doing is going down to look at the bees. I have worn the shoulder-area only garment-with-an-attached-veil for short periods and I don't like it much, again perhaps because it comes at an awkward point on a female body.
> 
> ...


I do have an old jacket but the elastic in the bottom has gone (hence how the bees go in during the elephant man episode) and the veil has perished . I guess i should just buy a new one.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

enjambres said:


> Although you've had a bad experience with a jacket and veil combo, I would think one would be a better transition from a full suit than to just using a stand-alone veil.
> 
> I use my stand-alone veils only for very light work and I find the strings-across-my-chest aspect fidgety and uncomfortable. Perhaps for men it would be different. I have a veiled straw hat which is OK if all I am doing is going down to look at the bees. I have worn the shoulder-area only garment-with-an-attached-veil for short periods and I don't like it much, again perhaps because it comes at an awkward point on a female body.
> 
> ...


I do have an old jacket but the elastic in the bottom has gone (hence how the bees go in during the elephant man episode) and the veil has perished . I guess i should just buy a new one.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Just so we’re all on the same page, many of the large scale commercial beekeepers I’ve worked with suit up. I don’t recall ever working with any who went without gloves. These are good beekeepers. Granted, they are working loads of hives at any given time and often hundreds each day. I’ve worked a single yard with about twenty hives with one of the finest commercial beekeepers I know and he stepped into his suit and added gloves.
When I work my bees this time of year I put on a long sleeve shirt, veil and gloves. By mid April I will enter the first hives with a tshirt and veil….sans gloves. Yet back in the truck there’s always a long sleeved shirt and gloves. If the bees are grumpy, I'll put them on. Of course….I don’t claim to be the gold standard.
My only point is that there is, in my opinion, no shame in suiting up to whatever level makes you feel comfortable and secure.


----------



## olehounddog (Feb 22, 2018)

https://millerbeesupply.com/catalog...7.php?osCsid=68f510ec9a27113c0342f35558b16c03

this is what I use.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

For all the macho bravado that comes with working the bees sans suite and veil, it just seems more prudent to use some protection. If nothing else, it provides the confidence to work the hive properly and safely, both for the beekeeper and the bees. How much protection is a matter of personal choice. I wear a jacket, veil, and gloves but still get stung occasionally, usually on my legs after they crawl up inside my pants.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> For all the macho bravado that comes with working the bees sans suite and veil, it just seems more prudent to use some protection. If nothing else, it provides the confidence to work the hive properly and safely, both for the beekeeper and the bees. How much protection is a matter of personal choice. I wear a jacket, veil, and gloves but still get stung occasionally, usually on my legs after they crawl up inside my pants.


I dont like the heat issue but I find it more relaxing overall and I can work a fair bit faster pace if I am suited up. Having bees crawl up the pant legs is a non starter! Always high top boots and jeans down over them. 

I stumbled with a deep of bees last summer and went down with it on top of me but still in my hands. I would not want to totally dump a box of bees on top of me without being suited up. A few stings is one thing but several hundreds is not something to sniff at.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

crofter said:


> I dont like the heat issue but I find it more relaxing overall and I can work a fair bit faster pace if I am suited up. Having bees crawl up the pant legs is a non starter! Always high top boots and jeans down over them.
> 
> I stumbled with a deep of bees last summer and went down with it on top of me but still in my hands. I would not want to totally dump a box of bees on top of me without being suited up. A few stings is one thing but several hundreds is not something to sniff at.


yeah i gotta admit i feel way safer with the full suit on but man the heat is crazy


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

aran said:


> yeah i gotta admit i feel way safer with the full suit on but man the heat is crazy


when do you work the bees, I have mine in the shade in the afternoon??


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Aran, I didn’t read all the replies; ditch the suit and gloves, buy a regular ol separate veil from Mann L and wear it with the hat of your choice. It will tie around your waist. Slow and steady you’ll be fine. Deb


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

wildbranch2007 said:


> when do you work the bees, I have mine in the shade in the afternoon??


i have my bees in partial shade . I work crazy hours ( doc) so i work the bees when i have time off. May be early evening during a week day or at any time on a day off.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

Cloverdale said:


> Aran, I didn’t read all the replies; ditch the suit and gloves, buy a regular ol separate veil from Mann L and wear it with the hat of your choice. It will tie around your waist. Slow and steady you’ll be fine. Deb


i like the way it sounds just got to get up my courage lol


----------



## HiveBeetle (Mar 26, 2017)

Try the Thule veil. That’s my favorite. Works with any hat and is light and cool. I can see thru it better than most. 
If I’m using a folding veil Dadant is my preference. The Mann Lake material is too shiny or something. To much glare from the sun. I can’t hardly see thru them.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have always just had a jacket but tried just a veil and the strings were uncomfortable, so went back to the jacket. In warm weather, I wear a Tee or nothing underneath and don't usually wear gloves which I believe really helps staying less hot. J


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

For at least 80 years, we have used the standard veil. light colored pants and button shirt. Pants tucked in the socks, long sleeves rolled up. Bare hands and forearms. With gloves you loose that feedback that the bees give you when they bump your hand, and you loose the manual dexterity of the finger tips. It helps to have fine blond hairs on your arms so that the bees do not get caught.

Crazy Roland


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

There are a lot of heat comments in this thread! Try 100+ with high humidity. 

I wear a full suit which is drenched every time I go out, but I never know what I'll walk into. I've been in the process of ridding the apiary of ill tempered inhabitants, but there are a lot of bad genes around here. Additionally, I'd never take a chance on a removal colony. I've had too many blanket my veil when I'm still 5 feet away.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

texanbelchers said:


> There are a lot of heat comments in this thread! Try 100+ with high humidity.
> 
> I wear a full suit which is drenched every time I go out, but I never know what I'll walk into. I've been in the process of ridding the apiary of ill tempered inhabitants, but there are a lot of bad genes around here. Additionally, I'd never take a chance on a removal colony. I've had too many blanket my veil when I'm still 5 feet away.


you have AHBs where you are i wouldnt think of ditching the suit there either!


----------



## eschnell (Mar 8, 2019)

Have you seen the cowboy hat veils. They are very nice and they look good. The hat has straps that fit under your arms to seal the bees out. They are $11.99.


----------



## TehachapiGal (Mar 5, 2015)

aran said:


> OK as the post says, im trying this year to get away from wearing the full ventilated ultrabreeze bee suit. The suit is excellent dont get me wrong however its still too bloody hot in the middle of summer.
> This will be my 5th year as a beekeeper and whilst i still get stung and still hate getting stung, as my skills at handling the bees has improved the number of stings has gone down. So this year im going to give it a whirl at just wearing a veil.
> 
> So i need some advice. Which is the best veil to get? Square/round/string to tie around my waist ? Brand?
> ...


Only the most experienced beekeepers only use a veil when working with their colonies. My suggestion is to purchase a full suit. After sweating to "death" in a nylon suit and stung to no end in a plastic hat and an attached veil, I archived it for a full suit from the UK where I got stung through the suit, gloves and veil, I smartened up and got us a couple of Ultra Breezes. Bingo. Well made and impenetrable, on the hottest days, go out in just the underwear and bring a spray bottle to cool off. Three layers deep. Also after being stung by substandard gloves we exclusively use Mann Lake Standard Vented Gloves that I treat with mink oil that can be purchased at Big 5 or other sporting store. I can go into the meanest son of a gun hives with confidence.

https://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/
https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-all-categories/protective-gear/gloves/standard-vented-gloves

Another thing. Unless you religiously perform splits instead of letting your bees swarm leaving the new virgin queen to brees with unknown field bees you're in for the possibility of Africanized bees.

Last, some races of honey bees are more gentle than others. VHS Italians first, Carniolans second.
Races of bees and their traits are found starting on page 10. https://archive.org/details/practicalqueenre00pellrich

Happy beekeeping. My 2 cents.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I got in 5 of the hives today which were the only ones with shims on them for sugar. Not a deep dive by any means. I did pull the shims and some of the frames so I could add a super to two of them.

I was in shorts, crocs, and a short sleeve shirt with a viel. I do smoke well. The bees were so very nice. Zero stings. I am sure when one swarms or gets ready to swarm or around mid summer when things dry up it will not be as good but it was great today.

It was 65 or close and I still got hot. I do not like getting stung but also don't spend eight hours doing bee work. Maybe an hour or two. I have something if I need it but sure do find it enjoyable just worrying about a smoker and a hive tool. Like I said earlier, last year was the first time I got brave enough to even go with out gloves of some kind. I will only go back after the bees are showing me I need to, not before. I realize after could be too late but I intend to pay attention and it is much nicer when things go right.
Cheers
gww


----------



## unstunghero (May 16, 2016)

aran said:


> OK as the post says, im trying this year to get away from wearing the full ventilated ultrabreeze bee suit. The suit is excellent dont get me wrong however its still too bloody hot in the middle of summer.
> This will be my 5th year as a beekeeper and whilst i still get stung and still hate getting stung, as my skills at handling the bees has improved the number of stings has gone down. So this year im going to give it a whirl at just wearing a veil.
> 
> So i need some advice. Which is the best veil to get? Square/round/string to tie around my waist ? Brand?
> ...


Having the right bees will make a big difference in your protective clothing requirements.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

unstunghero said:


> Having the right bees will make a big difference in your protective clothing requirements.


of course this goes without saying. Hopefully most of us are selecting for calm bees.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

TehachapiGal said:


> Only the most experienced beekeepers only use a veil when working with their colonies. My suggestion is to purchase a full suit. After sweating to "death" in a nylon suit and stung to no end in a plastic hat and an attached veil, I archived it for a full suit from the UK where I got stung through the suit, gloves and veil, I smartened up and got us a couple of Ultra Breezes. Bingo. Well made and impenetrable, on the hottest days, go out in just the underwear and bring a spray bottle to cool off. Three layers deep. Also after being stung by substandard gloves we exclusively use Mann Lake Standard Vented Gloves that I treat with mink oil that can be purchased at Big 5 or other sporting store. I can go into the meanest son of a gun hives with confidence.
> 
> https://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/
> https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-all-categories/protective-gear/gloves/standard-vented-gloves
> ...


I have the ultrabreeze suit its what ive been using the last few years. Its still wicked hot in the peak of summer. As far as i know there are not yet AHBs in upstate NY.
In my 26 hives i have Foleys russian queens, MP queens, carnolians, italians, caught swarm queens and survivor mutts ive bought from local beeks or that i have grafted from my own stock.
I have 8 saskatraz queens coming at the end of April and 7 queens from Williams honey bees in Ohio coming in mid May. 
I would say as a whole my bees are quite gentle overall. The vast majority of times im out there they are calm and i get no stings ( at least none that i feel through the ultrabreeze suit). I gave up on gloves 2-3 years ago . Every now and then i wear dish washing gloves if the bees are really pissy.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

enjambres said:


> I am glad to hear a mention of how darned hot a ventilated garment can be - I have one, but the days when it's the perfect choice are few and far between. If it's hot. humid and _calm_, "ventilated" garments are torture. I vastly prefer a medium weight, plain twill fabric, all-cotton, if possible.
> 
> Nancy


I thought I was doing it wrong. We can get some humid spells here in VA, and some of my hives are at a friends place in a low lying hollow. Even if there's a breeze, it's still and extremely humid down there. I was dying in a ventilated jacket and dreaded working those hives after 9 AM. I switched to a white long sleeve shirt and hat/veil setup. (It's still hot, but manageable). I also can't get comfortable with the long string waist loop veil, the string starts around my waist, but quickly moves up to my chest and the bottom of the veil is then loose with the string ends getting in the way and dragging across the frame tops and bees. If I bend over, the hat and veil also move around, and if it doesn't fall off, it's at least awkward and I have to readjust everything. I normally wear gloves, long cuff leather, or increasingly nitrile gloves which still expose my wrists, but give me better feel and control so I'm riling the bees up less.



eschnell said:


> Have you seen the cowboy hat veils. They are very nice and they look good. The hat has straps that fit under your arms to seal the bees out. They are $11.99.
> View attachment 47069


I use this now. There are no strings to dangle down in the bees, the straps are secure and never in the way, and the whole assembly stays put, even if I were to hang upside down. And they're priced right!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

With 26 hives i hope you have a few yards so you don't have to do them all at once. I got rid of all protection a few years ago, a sweatband and some water to cool off with with a towel to dry off is all I need now. getting rid of bad habits is a lot easier when the bees tell you to STOP THAT! Most of the time i'm in shorts T shirt and sandals and I do just fine.


----------



## bob128 (May 27, 2017)

Greeny said:


> I thought I was doing it wrong. We can get some humid spells here in VA, and some of my hives are at a friends place in a low lying hollow. Even if there's a breeze, it's still and extremely humid down there. I was dying in a ventilated jacket and dreaded working those hives after 9 AM. I switched to a white long sleeve shirt and hat/veil setup. (It's still hot, but manageable). I also can't get comfortable with the long string waist loop veil, the string starts around my waist, but quickly moves up to my chest and the bottom of the veil is then loose with the string ends getting in the way and dragging across the frame tops and bees. If I bend over, the hat and veil also move around, and if it doesn't fall off, it's at least awkward and I have to readjust everything. I normally wear gloves, long cuff leather, or increasingly nitrile gloves which still expose my wrists, but give me better feel and control so I'm riling the bees up less.
> 
> 
> 
> I use this now. There are no strings to dangle down in the bees, the straps are secure and never in the way, and the whole assembly stays put, even if I were to hang upside down. And they're priced right!


Sounds like you may be tying this incorrectly. Mine starts with strings in back, under each arm to loops in front, crisscross down across chest, and around waist from front to back to front and tie.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

Dan the bee guy said:


> With 26 hives i hope you have a few yards so you don't have to do them all at once. I got rid of all protection a few years ago, a sweatband and some water to cool off with with a towel to dry off is all I need now. getting rid of bad habits is a lot easier when the bees tell you to STOP THAT! Most of the time i'm in shorts T shirt and sandals and I do just fine.


I have had for the last couple years two locations for my bees as we own two properties 80 miles apart. However this year we are selling up in Rochester and moving to skaneateles permanently so all the bees are currently in the one place.
I have two new sites lined up this year ( friend's farms) to put splits at. They are both wanting a couple hives there to pollinate their gardens and it allows me new sites to take nucs/swarms/splits.


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

crofter said:


> I dont like the heat issue but I find it more relaxing overall and I can work a fair bit faster pace if I am suited up. Having bees crawl up the pant legs is a non starter! Always high top boots and jeans down over them.
> 
> I stumbled with a deep of bees last summer and went down with it on top of me but still in my hands. I would not want to totally dump a box of bees on top of me without being suited up. A few stings is one thing but several hundreds is not something to sniff at.


Its the scenario of accidentally dropping boxes that has me fully suited up as well. As an ex arborist, its possible to climb trees without fall protection and 99% of the time there is no issue. Its the consequences of that 1 % that has me thinking. So even if I'm carrying fully screened in hives, I will put on the suit. Its a reason that I don't like working with unprotected bystanders too close by as well. 

I can see some advantages of less protection. Maybe a bit more choosy about the bees you are working with. The next step of my selection process.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

lharder said:


> Its the scenario of accidentally dropping boxes that has me fully suited up as well. As an ex arborist, its possible to climb trees without fall protection and 99% of the time there is no issue. Its the consequences of that 1 % that has me thinking. So even if I'm carrying fully screened in hives, I will put on the suit. Its a reason that I don't like working with unprotected bystanders too close by as well.
> 
> I can see some advantages of less protection. Maybe a bit more choosy about the bees you are working with. The next step of my selection process.


yeah all makes sense.
I may just keep going with the suit we will see how my courage holds up.


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

In hot weather with a flow I use a bandana to tame my wild hair. Otherwise pants and t-shirt. In cooler wether long sleeved shirt. I have veil and gloves if needed. When dearth hits they may be needed. Last year we had enough flow throughout the year they did not get deffensive. When we had our yards inspected by 2 nys bee inspectors they wore veils and we did not. I picked up a couple stings. This was October (!) last year.
A couple benefits I see to this: we select for gentleness (after survivability and production), we are more respectful of the bees and don't bang them around. (Of course, a commercial who needs to be out of the hive within 5 minutes cannot afford our luxurious time to be gentle!) We have better control of frames and we sense the bees communications quicker (vibrating and butting).
Of course we use smoke. We do not have mean bees.
For the macho, the proof is in the bees: if they are calm we are doing a good job, If they are angry we need to sort out why (and sometimes that means requeening). The best way to keep your bees calm is to be calm your self. So I tell my students that they should wear as much protection as makes them feel comfortable. If they are working a hive and it's quiet while mine is getting fussy, they are doing a better job....
As to the stings, we do get stung regularly (it is beekeeping, after all). A few things happen: we have less of a reaction each time, it hurts less, the fear becomes less. So working the bees for the first time in the spring we are a bit more worried about the stings but we soon get reaquainted with the bees and the fear is reduced....
See if you can borrow some veils from fellow beeks and see which you like. Reduce your protection slowly as much as you are comfortable with and stick with that. Even a t-shirt gets nasty hot on some humid upstate NY days....
Happy beekeeping!


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

thanks!


----------

